# Show me your car!!!



## user2 (Apr 2, 2005)

That's my adorable car!! I love the colour! It matches perfectly with Chrome Yellow!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 2, 2005)

too cute!!!


----------



## Elorien (Apr 2, 2005)

She's not much, but she gets me around...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=438


----------



## Janice (Apr 2, 2005)

It's a big picture so I'll just link mine:

http://haggardforums.com/images/friday 016.jpg

In front of a friends house.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.autoexpert.bg/free/graph/...Accent__01.jpg


mine


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 3, 2005)

WOW elorien, that car looks real nice. What model/make is it?


----------



## Elorien (Apr 3, 2005)

It's a Ferrari 360 Modena... but it's only my car in my imagination, unfortunately    *is car-less*


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 3, 2005)

ahaha a modena spyder used to be my ultimate goal in life to have. Thank you for the memories! Hehe


----------



## Elorien (Apr 3, 2005)

I used to play with toy Ferraris as a kid, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but in reality I'd want something more environmentally friendly (not even mentioning the money )


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 3, 2005)

yes, They are mad expensive   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!  what i'd like to see is some body go make a car body kit so that a cheap car can look like a ferrari. I'm sure that would make a lot of profit ^_^ Right now,  I use this when I have spare money:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=440 

Nice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it seats like 50 people.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 3, 2005)

LOL beautifulxdisaster!!!!


----------



## Elorien (Apr 3, 2005)

lol.. I was going to post a picture of my shoes, my most common form of transportation


----------



## Sanne (Apr 3, 2005)

I have a scooter....
http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/users/419a3...an7TCBebBfv7Vk

(I might just get a better pic these days!)


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_yes, They are mad expensive   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!  what i'd like to see is some body go make a car body kit so that a cheap car can look like a ferrari. I'm sure that would make a lot of profit ^_^ Right now,  I use this when I have spare money:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=440 

Nice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it seats like 50 people._

 
ROFL!!!


----------



## GoldieLox (Apr 4, 2005)

i dont have a picture at the moment. but i use my moms 04 ford focus which is a gunmetal color.. its name is gunner. 
and i use my sisters 92 toyota camery. its silver. i have not named it yet. any suggestions? haha

the car that is my goal to get tho is a mini cooper. 

i also really want a vespa in like a seagreen color.


----------



## Lolita (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=455

This was my car (1989 Nissan Pulsar NX SE) before it was stolen on the 21st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm pretty sure I'll never see it again. boo hoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully though, if this one doesnt show up, I'll get a nice 1990 Nissan 240 SX.

I'm actually in the car here, and yes, I know I've parked on the lawn - I'm lazy like that. If you squint real hard you can see my thigh through the window. My dad took this off the balcony of our house when he got his first digital camera.

Btw, this is my first picture post, so dont be suprised it the image doesnt show up.


----------



## BadPrincess (Apr 6, 2005)

*This is my everyday car, picture don't look that great had to resize it was huge!!*










*This is my race car*


----------



## user2 (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 
_This was my car (1989 Nissan Pulsar NX SE) before it was stolen on the 21st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm pretty sure I'll never see it again. boo hoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully though, if this one doesnt show up, I'll get a nice 1990 Nissan 240 SX._

 
Wow that would be an upgrade, right?


----------



## cho0chylan3y (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's my baby a 2000 Ford Mustang Convertible: 






Picture was taken with my camera phone so don't mind the bad quality ;x


----------



## toropcheh (Apr 6, 2005)

That's my and DH's car. I talked him into getting it, after I saw it at the D.C. Auto Show and fell in LOVE with the little bugger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everyone, meet Nona.


----------



## Lolita (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 
This was my car (1989 Nissan Pulsar NX SE) before it was stolen on the 21st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm pretty sure I'll never see it again. boo hoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully though, if this one doesnt show up, I'll get a nice 1990 Nissan 240 SX.

 
Wow that would be an upgrade, right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
hahah barley  1 year newer and maybe 15 more HP. go me! What can I say, I love Nissans and the only ones I can afford are 15 years old.


----------



## nphernetton (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 
_*This is my everyday car, picture don't look that great had to resize it was huge!!*










*This is my race car*







_

 
  What kinda numbers is that beast puttin down?  My 97 formula firebird was running 11.7 before I put 'er back to stock...now I'm building up a 3rd gen...look for it next summer in all the magazines, it'll be the white one with pink flames.  10s it will run, oh yes...


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 6, 2005)

lmao ..i see i am not insane..everyone else has even named their cars..my car's name is Bambi and its a 93' jeep cheerokee..ill post a pic a later hehe


----------



## toropcheh (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_lmao ..i see i am not insane..everyone else has even named their cars..my car's name is Bambi and its a 93' jeep cheerokee..ill post a pic a later hehe_

 
Woo-hoo! I had a 91 Jeep Cherokee (that I LOVED, but had to sell when I moved here) and named it Crammer because everyone always piled into it. lol :-D


----------



## dianadoll (Apr 7, 2005)

I apologize in advance cuz I think this pic is huge. Actually I will just post a link.

http://fluff.servebeer.com/chris/exp1.jpg
This is the day I bought it. Love my baby. My dog is so much happier in this than he was in my car, more room to stretch. That's what I get for having a boxer/great dane.


----------



## Alexa (Apr 7, 2005)

not mine, but its the car im in 24/7 so i guess that counts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









i WOULD have my own car by now but family problems come first


----------



## notevenjail (Apr 7, 2005)

This is my car. I'm on the left and my Mum is driving. His name is Gilbert and he's a '99 VW Cabrio.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 7, 2005)

everyone's car is so cute.


----------



## suprchck (Apr 11, 2005)

here is my baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2004 infiniti g35 coupe


----------



## user2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hmm that looks sooo cool!


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 11, 2005)

Here's my car! I love her so much lol! I uploaded the pic to my tripod site since my pics always end up huge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://midnightlouise.tripod.com/mypics/


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 11, 2005)

hey suprchck
you car looks so amazing.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 12, 2005)

Everybody have a $$ car... Woah... 

Here is mine, its my FIRST car!


----------



## suprchck (Apr 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_hey suprchck
you car looks so amazing._

 
thanks! it is amazing-i am on cloud 9 every time i step foot in that thing-and i sure as hell worked my ass off to get it! lol


----------



## cho0chylan3y (Apr 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Everybody have a $$ car... Woah... 

Here is mine, its my FIRST car!




_

 
My car's my first car too. I was gonna be stuck with a like 95 Dodge Caravan but my brother broke it and i convinced my mom to let me get a car so we wouldn't have to share hers all the time[she drives a MONSTER. It's a 2002 Chevrolet Tahoe. It's friggin HUGE]. I love your car. It's so cute. I especially love the MAC sticker on the mirror <3


----------



## BadPrincess (Apr 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nphernetton* 
_   What kinda numbers is that beast puttin down?  My 97 formula firebird was running 11.7 before I put 'er back to stock...now I'm building up a 3rd gen...look for it next summer in all the magazines, it'll be the white one with pink flames.  10s it will run, oh yes..._

 
BadB*tch is her name  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she's good for 11.5, but best was 11.3. I just got her some meds (NOS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I'm hoping to get her in the 10's also on spray. 3rd gen pontiac? I'm running a pontiac 400 stock bottom end, Stage 3 ported heads (flowing roughly over 290 cfm). I'd love to get her in a magazine! Don't know what you are looking to do but food for thought my husband & I own a performance shop spacializing in cylinder head porting if your interested in getting a excellent set of heads  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 check out our web site: www.vperacing.net 
Great to meet someone who's in the cars & Make-Up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dee


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 13, 2005)

I dont drive yet i am gonna get my license in the summer.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 13, 2005)

I have to take a pic of my car when I get home. 

I have a 2003 Acura TL.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 13, 2005)

LOL yes I want more MAC stickers!!!


----------



## Janice (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 
_Great to meet someone who's in the cars & Make-Up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dee_

 
Hiya Dee! I used to be a pretty intense gear head back in my younger days. ^_^ Not on the Domestic side of the fence though! Used to be a huge 1320 straight line type of girl, but now I just auto-x and Ian road races his. I miss hauling ass and smoking boys.


----------



## jess (Apr 14, 2005)

I just sold this car - haven't taken any pics of the new car yet

here


----------



## cho0chylan3y (Apr 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_LOL yes I want more MAC stickers!!!_

 
Where did you get your MAC sticker? I want I want! ;D


----------



## Lolita (Apr 18, 2005)

Before:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 
_http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=455

This was my car (1989 Nissan Pulsar NX SE) before it was stolen on the 21st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm pretty sure I'll never see it again. boo hoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
After: http://megs.photofarmer.com/PHOTOS/2...2005.04.14.htm

People are jerks. The interior was literally spotless and in mint condition before they got to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not a single piece of my personal property was left either.


----------



## nphernetton (Apr 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nphernetton* 
   What kinda numbers is that beast puttin down?  My 97 formula firebird was running 11.7 before I put 'er back to stock...now I'm building up a 3rd gen...look for it next summer in all the magazines, it'll be the white one with pink flames.  10s it will run, oh yes...

 
BadB*tch is her name  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she's good for 11.5, but best was 11.3. I just got her some meds (NOS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I'm hoping to get her in the 10's also on spray. 3rd gen pontiac? I'm running a pontiac 400 stock bottom end, Stage 3 ported heads (flowing roughly over 290 cfm). I'd love to get her in a magazine! Don't know what you are looking to do but food for thought my husband & I own a performance shop spacializing in cylinder head porting if your interested in getting a excellent set of heads  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 check out our web site: www.vperacing.net 
Great to meet someone who's in the cars & Make-Up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dee_

 





  Thanks!  I'll def. save your sight and keep you in mind this summer when I really start puttin some money into her!


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 23, 2005)

I have a plain ol 02 Ford Mustang.. Silver... with dents due to my horrible driving. I want to trade it in for this.....






hahaha... only in my dreams.


----------



## din (Apr 23, 2005)

Here's my daily driver...


----------



## user2 (Apr 23, 2005)

Mhh the cute BMW 3 Series...I totally adore the 6 Series! I start to scream everytime I see it...OMFG if I could marry a car, it would be......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 24, 2005)

my baby after a nice wash and wax


----------



## instantkorver (May 1, 2005)

It's my parents but I drive it 98% of the time, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mine is white though!


----------



## smiles4c (May 1, 2005)

**

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 
_Before:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=455

This was my car (1989 Nissan Pulsar NX SE) before it was stolen on the 21st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm pretty sure I'll never see it again. boo hoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
After: http://megs.photofarmer.com/PHOTOS/2...2005.04.14.htm

People are jerks. The interior was literally spotless and in mint condition before they got to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not a single piece of my personal property was left either._

 
I know exactly how you feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my car was stolen in December last year, I had so much stuff in it and they stole it all, and totally crashed and screwed up my car so much that the insurance wouldn't even fix it for me.  I loved my car, and to top it off I'd just bought it like three months prior.  I felt so violated


----------



## niecypiecy (May 1, 2005)

This is not my photo but this is what my car looks like - it's a 2005 Pontiac Vibe in Fusion orange:


----------



## smiles4c (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_This is not my photo but this is what my car looks like - it's a 2005 Pontiac Vibe in Fusion orange:




_

 





 I love that color, I'm getting a Chevy Aveo that's that color


----------



## niecypiecy (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smiles4c* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
This is not my photo but this is what my car looks like - it's a 2005 Pontiac Vibe in Fusion orange:


 





 I love that color, I'm getting a Chevy Aveo that's that color  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love it too - everyone told me not to get it though because they thought I would get bored of it just because orange is "in" right now - they don't realize I have never owned a tradional car color if I have a choice - my first car was an '82 mustang with cream paint w/gold stripes down the sides and brown plaid interior - I loved that car - it was like a vintage purse


----------



## smiles4c (May 1, 2005)

it's just so much fun!  I hate having a car that's the same color as everyone else's...plus if it's bright, it stands out in a crowded parking lot LOL


----------



## niecypiecy (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smiles4c* 
_it's just so much fun!  I hate having a car that's the same color as everyone else's...plus if it's bright, it stands out in a crowded parking lot LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
agreed - I NEVER have a problem finding my car


----------



## Lisa182 (May 2, 2005)

Old pic, taken the day I got it.





2003 Toyota Celica.


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

I wish that I can drive. But I afraid to get my license. Thx


----------



## macmomma (May 21, 2005)

Affectionately called the - loser cruiser-..LOL! Works for me, lots of room with the two girls.


----------

